# Help Me Work Up The Courage To...



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

clip nails! :afraid:

Dulcie's nails grow like nobody's business - and although she was groomed last week, I can tell she needs the nails trimmed again. I bought nail clippers (the guillotine kind - and btw that name gives me the shivers! - like the vet used when she showed me how to hold her and clip them). 

The vet showed with a sort of football hold which was all well and good when she weighed 8 lbs and was only about 11 inches tall. Now she probably weighs more than 15 lbs and is probably about 14 inches tall if not more - and she is strong! 

What do you do to trim your SPOOs nails?

(P.S> also poor eyesight is an issue here  )


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Have you ever thought about using a dremel? It might be more comfortable for you to use, and it's easier to not quick a nail.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Michelle - I have thought about it. There is a pedi-paws here that someone gave my daughter a while back. I guess I didn't try it because I figured if it was easy to use and does a great job, my daughter would have used it and taken it with her - and it is still in the box (opened and tried I believe, but still in the box now).


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The motor in pedipaws might not be strong enough to grind the nail well once she is full grown and her nails are harder/stronger, but will probably work okay for a pup  It'll be a good way to get her used to the sound and feel of the dremel and then upgrade if she does well for it. You'll also be able to get a bit closer than with clippers. I think it'd be worth a shot!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Michelle said:


> The motor in pedipaws might not be strong enough to grind the nail well once she is full grown and her nails are harder/stronger, but will probably work okay for a pup  It'll be a good way to get her used to the sound and feel of the dremel and then upgrade if she does well for it. You'll also be able to get a bit closer than with clippers. I think it'd be worth a shot!


Yes, that makes sense. I'll give it a go tomorrow and report back tomorrow night. Thanks!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

There are good YouTube videos online.....check them out. Dremel is the way to go, BUT be sure to tie the ears back or they can easily get caught in the dremel if the pup leans to see what's going on!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, liljaker! I never would have thought of that! Will do.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

With my fully-grown standard and greyhounds, I go into the bathroom and leash them to the doorknob. They can shift around, but not really get away. I then use a dremel (I agree that pedi-paws is useless on adult nails) kind of like a horse shoer. This allows me to anchor each foot against my leg. They generally try to move away, but quickly become resigned to it. This way I'm not squeezing them too hard or laying on top of them. It's a little rough on my back though. 

Also, remember to tie your own hair back. I got a nice shiner one time when it got caught in my hair.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I caught my own hair in the shredder at work so I'm doubly cautious about the dremel. It works way better than the guillotine clippers though.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nifty, I suggest picking the position that is most comfortable for you and your situation. At this point in my arthritic life, all my dogs are trained to hop up on the ottoman and then, up on the raised bed. I tell them to lie down and roll then over so their back is towards me and their legs are away from me. This means that should they chose to kick, they will not be kicking me. I lean over the dog with just enough pressure from my left arm on their shoulder to steady them. I'm right handed, so I use the dremel with my right hand. A short tapping motion on each nail tip will ensure that the dremel does not get hot. Another trick, with fast growing nails, is to dremel lightly all around the nail, essentially removing the hard outer layer. This will help the nails wear down easier when your dog walks on hard surfaces. You will develop a feel for what is too much pressure for holding your dog vs. what is too little. I recommend practicing putting your dog in it's nail trimming spot several times a day, and doing everything except the actual trimming. Give lots of praise and treats, then introduce the dremel without using it on the dog. When the dog is happy with the procedure, then start the trimming. Good luck. It is so much easier to dremel than cut, especially with black nails.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We put the dog on the bed andBF holds dog while I clip (not dremel). We do have a dremel in the house though, might like to try it. What kind of attachment do you use?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

Best Dremel instructions I've ever seen.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have been dremeling my dogs nails for over 20 years. I have used various types of dremels and have made some mistakes. I suggest getting a 2-speed dremel without a cord. A cord can get in the way and limit where you can actually work on the dogs nails. 

It is easy to catch the dremel in the dogs long hair and if the dremel is cordless, it will pull less if that happens, but you certainly don't want to do that. So I first shave the dogs' feet before I dremel, and I hold back the long hair with one hand while dremeling with the other. I place the dogs on their sides on a bed or grooming table with their feet sticking out over the side. I place a small pillow between the front feet to separate the feet and make the top foot more accessible. The pillow is also easier on the dogs leg if they have arthritis. Then I dremel the front feet. Then I move the pillow to the back feet. My dogs have a long tail with can get caught in the dremel. So I tuck the tail under the pillow also. Then I dremel the back feet.

I once caught the dremel in my poodle's ear hair. He was a trooper and forgave me, but you certainly don't want the dog to try to smell the dremel and have that happen. Let them smell it before turning it on and maybe wrap or pin up their ears to avoid that problem.

I also recommend a smooth grinding drum instead of a coarse one, but change it if you start to wear it down. I heartily recommend using a dremel, but just use precautions so that you don't get it caught in the long hair. My dogs usually fall asleep on the table when I am doing their nails (Phoenix starts to snore!). So they do get use to it.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone! The pedi-paws was a non-starter. Dulcie was just too fidgety and because I was already concerned about seeing well enough to do it, I gave up pretty easily and went on with combing her and brushing her teeth (which she accepts with reasonable tolerance ).

Today at the vet, I was told that it's fine to let the groomer take care of the nails since I will bringing her for regular grooming (about once a month) and yet a good idea to try to get used to it so I can do it in a pinch. I'm going to work on it with the clippers.

Meanwhile, Dulcie weighed in at 17.2 lbs at 14 weeks 5 days which the vet said is a good weight. I'm not sure what her height is - I forgot to ask them to measure her. I'll try to measure her myself today, if I can get her to stand still for a moment! She is definitely a lot taller now than she was just two weeks ago.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I would add getting a helper. I find, especially at the beginning, everything goes smoother with someone to feed treats while you clip.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

my very favorite nail trimmers in my 12 years of grooming are these [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge-Stainless-Steel-Clipper/dp/B0002ARUKQ[/ame]
they are sharp enough to take small slices , dont pinch, are not hard on the hands and hold up to a professional groomer using on all sizes/breeds every day. i detest gilotine. 
i prefer dogs standing on grooming table or other sturdy raised surface, i do my nails like trimming horses feet (from the underside) and dogs handle it better. never cut where you think quick ends until you ar every experienced, it can be different on each dog according to growth and how often nails are trimmed. 
when nails are trimmed close enough , the quick recedes slightly, if left too long they grow back in so regular weekly to biweekly is good for receding the quick back. i lik eto take small slivers off then dremmel, no heat or dust issue that way. how i get people to practice is ask your groomer friend to save you some long nail trimmings to practice cutting on. #1 mistake newbie sdo is cut too SLOW its like torture pinching your poor dogs toe! always be safe knowing where your blade is. what color are your dogs nails?? i will get you some pictures. 
bad eyesight? millers forge makes a trimmer with light and magnify glass-dont know how good it is... oh and NEVER use the stupid block on the end meant to prevent you from cutting too much...it woud only work if every single dogs nails were same size, growth rate and quick length.. i slide to side out of way.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have found yet another option.....especially since Sunny used to be fine with me doing his nails and since I made a few "goofs" he is not all that eager to approach me whether I have the dremel or the clippers. So, yes I have a wireless dremel, and it works, and I have clippers and take little bits every other day or so, but I also picked up a pack of those heavy duty coarse emory boards at Jewel -- they were black and rectangular and in the cosmetics/nail section. Anyway, Sunny now has gotten used to me filing his nails (I always file in one direction.....from the ground up....) and let me tell you, this really works. Again, it would depend if your dog would let you, but I think Sunny has decided this is the lesser of the 3 evils!!! So, I will stick with this and also clip every few days....his nails grow like crazy!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Doing the nails terrifies me. My new vet is less than 2 minutes from my house and welcomes drop ins for nail clipping. $10 for a drop in. We had a well check yesterday and with the office visit, they only charged $5

To me, now that they are so close, it's well worth the money. Especially when I consider what I save in doing the rest of the grooming myself


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't use that kind of clipper. It freaks me out. I've seen too many bloody nails and it's just not worth it, especially with a puppy. I think a dremel is so much safer and there are lots of youtube videos.

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

...and if you use an old nylon stocking and stick the nails through, it's easy not to get any of their hair caught in it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I made these videos  

I keep their heads away from the Dremel for safety


But the Dremel rocks!! 

It took me FOREVER to get the courage to try, 
now I'm totally comfortable with it, and as you can see , so are they hehehehe   

http://youtu.be/d0vbA05isRg


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

You have great specimens to work with. They're so calm!. If you'd like a challenge, I'll drive my 3 to Austin and you will get a workout ???


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodlePaws said:


> You have great specimens to work with. They're so calm!. If you'd like a challenge, I'll drive my 3 to Austin and you will get a workout ???



LOL   my 2 are my angels , even I can't believe how good they are sometimes... Hehehe they're heaven sent ... But for instance: They are horrible on leash though, will pull so hard and cough like I'm trying to kill them LOL but that's my fault. If we'd go places often I'd train them to the leash, but well... Other stuff were priority (like this one, crate training etc ) heheheh


----------



## Erica (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know if it's just bad luck, but all the guillotine clippers I've tried have worn out quickly and just not worked well. I'm having much better luck with scissor- or plier-style clippers. I use clippers for my spoo, Delta, and a dremel for my parents' GSD. The GSD does not like clippers much at all.  Not terribly fond of the dremel either but she tolerates it better! 

I go very carefully, do one foot per night Monday-Thursday, and take off only a tiny sliver at a time with a treat after each clip. It might be overkill but Delta is very calm about having his nails done so I'm happy to keep this up! I stop when I see a dark circle in the middle of the nail with a grey outline, and put an angle on it as in the video on this page: Cutting Your Dog's Nails . . . How Important Is it Really? | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's another vote for the Dremel. I have the cordless two-speed. It took me quite a while to work up the courage to use it, but now I'm really happy with it. Jazz lets me work on her feet without complaint--I do just a bit several times a week--but Blue is still skittish, so I've put off working with him. I need to have my husband help condition him by feeding treats continuously, which is what we did with Jazz.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> I made these videos
> 
> I keep their heads away from the Dremel for safety
> 
> ...


O..M..G..!! Lou!! You did it!! :biggrin:

You were sooooo squeamish about giving the nails a go, I'm really impressed!!!

I am posting Pushkin to you so you can do his...!!!!

I have the dremel thing... it's in the box, where it's been for a few months now  I just can't make myself try, but he has them clipped every month at the vets but they really, really need doing more than that. I am a BAD mother...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> O..M..G..!! Lou!! You did it!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh how cool that you remember!!!! I WAS TERRIFIED to do their nails! Just the thought of it made me cringe badly ! I was paying $50 or something for a "not nice" lady to come to my house to do their nails  and she just cut them and it left it really sharp and Lou didn't like that lady.... And because I moved 20 hours away from their groomer and my awesome friend Ellyisme, I had no option but to face my fears, and thank goodness my babies are so supportive and it has been very very easy. I started with a couple vrrrr vrrrr on each nail (barely grinding anything off at all) and now I can tell when I get closer to the quick and they also let me know  they start pulling their paw a bit, like "momma that's enough right there" hehehe 

Thank goodness I have not quicked them at all. But one step and a time I learned! PS. Gotta give credit to Ellyisme for letting me watch her do their nails up close and really observe how she did it  

Thank you for your comment, it made me feel so proud of myself  Big hugs to you!! 

I hope this video helps someone maybe  cause I never thought I'd be able to do their nails, not in a million years, and I got over the "cringe problem" 

Thx again!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I like the Drexel much better,, I'm scared to use the nail clippers.


----------

